# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > RPG >  Fallout New Vegas

## Sanych

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





*Fallout: New Vegas* — ролевая игра от студии Obsidian Entertainment. Хотя New Vegas не является прямым продолжением Fallout 3, она использует тот же игровой движок Gamebryo и, по-видимому, будет сильно напоминать Fallout 3 по геймплею. В отличие от Fallout 3, созданием New Vegas занимаются разработчики предыдущих частей Fallout из бывшей Black Isle Studios, в том числе Джош Сойер в качестве директора проекта и Крис Авеллон в качестве главного дизайнера.

Выход игры запланирован на 19 октября 2010 года в США и на 22 октября 2010 года в России. Издателем и локализатором игры в России выступает компания 1C. В отличие от предыдущих частей серии, в Fallout: New Vegas не предусмотрена русская озвучка — будут только субтитры.

Коллекционного издания от 1С не будет. Вместо коллекционного издания будут издания в Jewel упаковке и в DVD-BOXе, включающее диск с игрой,руководство пользователя, плакат и подставку под кружку с символикой игры.

*Сюжет:* 
Действие игры происходит в 2281 году в бывшем Лас-Вегасе, сумевшем благополучно пережить Великую войну и последующие тёмные века. В игре разворачивается конфликт между коренными жителями Нового Вегаса, армией Новой калифорнийской республики и рабовладельческим Легионом Цезаря, где каждая из сторон пытается завладеть плотиной Гувера — гигантской гидроэлектростанцией на реке Колорадо, питающей Нью Вегас электроэнергией.

Главный герой — курьер, не имеющий никакого отношения к Убежищам — доставляя особую платиновую фишку в город Примм натыкается на некоего Бенни c кучкой головорезов который в благодарность за фишку одаривает Курьера пулей в лоб. Через некоторое время робот Виктор находит курьера в неглубокой могиле,откапывает и доставляет в городок Гудспрингс к местному доктору. Док вылечивает героя, проводит пару тестов (в том числе и тест Роршаха), дарит ему Pip-Boy 3000 и Комбинезон Убежища 21 и отправляет в добрый путь на пустошь чтобы он нашел и наказал тех, кто напал на него.

Анимация смерти будет зависеть от оружия которым вы убили то или иное существо.

*Что нового:*Модернизация 9 мм пистолетаВ игре будет намного больше оружия чем Fallout 3, как старого, так и нового.В систему V.A.T.S. будут добавлены особые удары для ближнего боя, например, клюшкой для гольфа можно будет 
отбить врагу яйца!Планируется расширение лагеря нечеловеческих противников, например возвращение Гекко. Так же возможны встречи с супермутантами, сохранившими разум.Помимо кармы в игре будет система репутации схожая с той, что была в предыдущих Fallout.Система диалогов будет более зависеть от способностей и навыков ГГ.В New Vegas как и Fallout 1-2 будут азартные игры и соответствующие навыки.Книги и журналы повышающие параметры навыков, в игре будут иметь лишь временный эффект (то есть, повышение параметра будет не на всегда, а лишь на определённое время).Появится возможность усовершенствования оружия, например:Увеличить магазин.Прикрутить оптический прицел.Увеличить скорострельность.Заменитель Дутня в New Vegas, КазадорПосле определённого усовершенствования оружие останется таким навсегда.Навыки Лёгкое и Тяжёлое оружие объединят в один общий навык под названием Оружие.Планируется всего 30 уровней, но их будет не так легко заработать.Основной квест занимает всего 20% игры, все остальные побочные.
*Хардкор*
То, чего так не хватало Fallout 3, наконец появилось в New Vegas'е, а именно хардкорный режим.Он предполагает в себе:Потребность персонажа в еде, воде и, возможно, во сне.Наличие веса боеприпасов.Задержка востановления здоровья после использования стимуляторов, а также не возможность лечения ими серьёзных увечий, для этого в игре есть аптечки и мед. наборы.

----------


## Sanych

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*Русификатор, сюда входят русифицированные текстуры и видео субтитры.В DLC Pack входят:
*Caravan Pack:*Lightweight Leather Armor - данная модификация кожаной брони имеет меньший вес, хотя показатели защиты не изменилисьSturdy Caravan Shotgun - несмотря на непривлекательный внешний вид, этот дробовик имеет 20 патронов в обойме, что позволит отправить на тот свет любого врага4 Repair Kits - позволяющие починить любое снаряжение или оружие, эти ремкомплекты должны быть у любого караванщикаBinoculars - пустоши Мохаве очень опасное место, но с этим надежным биноклем вы сможете легко увидеть любую опасность на расстроянии*Classic Pack:*Armored Vault 13 Suit - усовершенствованная и местами бронированная - эта броня - дань оригинальному Fallout 3Vault 13 Canteen - это устройство служит для предотвращения обезвоживания, а также может немного подлечитьWeathered 10mm Pistol - удобный 10мм пистолет, у которого лишний выстрел в обойме, а размеры оружия остались прежними5 Stimpaks - еда и вода хороши в длительных путешествиях, но когда бой в самом разгаре, без стимпака не обойтись*Mercenary Pack:*Lightweight Metal Armor - это подготовленная для долгих путешествий металлическая броня, она не дает очень хорошую защиту, но зато имеет малый вес и в ней можно быстро передвигатьсяMercenary’s Grenade Rifle - хоть эта можель винтовки и похожа на другие, но у нее более быстрая перезарядка3 Super Stimpaks - если вам понадобится остановить кровь, то супер аптечка поможет сделать вам это в кратчайшие сроки3 Doctors Bags - наемники и поломанные руки-ноги всегда вместе, как жареная игуана и нука-кола. К счастью, эти сумки с медекаментами помогут вас собрать раздробленные кости.*Tribal Pack:*Tribal Raiding Armor - состоит из нескольких частей, отлично защищает и совсем не влияет на мобильностьBroad Machete - этот тяжелый нож наносит большой урон,им можно атаковать с очень высокой скоростью5 Bleak Venom doses - можно использовать на оружии ближнего боя, этот яд сделает за вас большую часть работы10 Throwing Spears - если вы всегда мечтали пригвоздить голову врага к стене, то эти дротики специально для вас
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sadist

Играли,знаем-фигня,первый лучше,был определенный набор оружия,и его хватало чтоб сносить всю нечисть пустошей,а тут,так целый зоопарк их,и когда приходит время убивать становится скучно.Определенно нет!

----------


## Sanych

Ай, так себе. Поначалу интересно, потом достает однообразием.

----------


## Biosis

Чем то лучше Fallout 3 чем то хуже. В общем  не опровдала ожидания ((

----------

